# GAME 63: Celtics (33-29) vs. Wizards (33-26)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

The Celtics, aiming for a legit third seed in the Eastern conference, are facing a team with a better record tonight in the Washington Wizards. The Celtics, as you know, advertise themselves on their site as "Pure Basketball." The Wizards are pure as a fresh winter's snow as well, but they're offering "Pure Energy."

Their energy starts in the backcourt with Gilbert Arenas and Larry Hughes, who combine for 47 points a night, as well as over ten rebounds and ten assists and four steals a game. Arenas is leading scorer for the team with 25.4 a night to go with 5.2 apg and 4.5 rpg as well as 1.98 spg. Hughes went for 21.7 ppg, 6.1 rpg and 5.0 apg as well as a league leading 2.84 spg. Antwan Jamison is the third big scorer with his 20.0 a night, which goes nicely with his 8.0 rpg. Brendan Haywood has done well this season with 9.6 ppg, 6.9 rpg, and 1.86 bpg. Haywood's rebounding numbers are made better when you consider his 3.1 offensive boards a night. Jared Jeffries has become a regular starter with 6.4 ppg, but he is there mostly for his long arms and defensive ability. Juan Dixon is the Wizards' leading the bench with 8.4 ppg, but he is questionable for tonight's game. Also questionable are Gilbert Arenas, Anthony Peeler and big men Kwame Brown and Etan Thomas. What's good for the questionable Wiz is that they have not played since last Tuesday, where they lost to the Knicks at the Garden, 93-83.

The Celtics ended the calendar year of 2004 on a winning note as they beat the Wiz 108-103. Gilbert Arenas missed that game with the flu and accompanying dehydration. Larry Hughes and Antwan Jamison both picked up for Arenas' absence. Larry Hughes scored 33 points on 13-20 shooting to go with 6 boards and 6 assists. Antwan Jamison played went for 29 points on 13-28 shooting to go with 7 boards. Brendan Haywood had a solid game with 13 points, 6 boards and 3 steals. The Wizards shot 44.7% from the field, but hit on 55.6% of their threes and went 9-10 from the line. Paul Pierce led the Celtics with 26 points, 5 rebounds and 3 steals. Gary Payton went for 18 points on 8-12 shooting to go with 6 boards and 4 assists. Raef LaFrentz shot 3-8 and finished with 12 points to go with 6 boards. Mark Blount let the team in boards with 9, but shot 2-8 from the floor and had three turnovers. Ricky Davis and Tony Allen led a strong bench effort. Davis went for 15 on 5-10 shooting and 5 assists. Tony Allen had 10 points in 10 minutes on 4-5 shooting, including 2-2 from the arc to go with four boards. The Celtics won this game at the line where they shot an impressive 28-34. This was a very exciting game with 21 lead changes and 12 ties and neither team led by more than 6.

The Wizards are a team that loves to run and seems to have a distain for defense, save Hughes. Defensively, you have to watch for the Wiz getting into passing lanes and making plays that lead to fast break points. A match-up to watch is Antoine Walker vs. Antwan Jamison. The two were teammates in Dallas last season and Walker should be hungry for a big game offensively after his struggles in the last two outings.

This game again should be a very exciting, fast paced matchup. The Celtics know that they can't rely on getting 24 more FTAs than the Wiz as they did in that last matchup.


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

we need this game just as bad as the pistons game. Consistency against the top teams in our conference is huge. I say we'll win it though, as we have a good record lately with the Wizards. I got a feeling Walker will step up tonight with a 25-10 type of game after his embarrasing performance Friday night, and Pierce will add 25 more. But im not turning it on til 7 after the selection show 

GO C'S!


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

*big* game tonight i think it'll be: 101-95 celts


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Both teams have already missed 4 layups?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I can live with everyone thing else but Walker HAS to get better at shooting FT's.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef is playing nicely. Hopefully they can keep giving him the ball and he can keep it up.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

C's up 10-6 with 7 minutes left. The Wiz are only shooting 14% so far.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker just got his 2nd


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Did West start in place of Allen?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anima said:


> Walker just got his 2nd


NM, Sportsline messed and gave someone elses foul to Walker.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Anima said:


> Did West start in place of Allen?


yeah


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> yeah


Why? Is Allen still hurting?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's only have 1 turnover?!?!


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Raef is doing very well tonight 9 pts so far!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Both teams are still missing layups, WHY? They are supposed to be the easist shots in basketball.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> Raef is doing very well tonight 9 pts so far!


Yeah, they are getting him the ball and he's producing. I hope he keeps it up because he seems like his the only one that can make a shot in the first half.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP has only taken two shots?!?!?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP with a tech, anyone see why?


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

Anima said:


> PP with a tech, anyone see why?


A tech and then he missed a dunk  Not being able to watch this sucks so badly...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> Why? Is Allen still hurting?


Team discipline (sp?)....

Pierce got a T because he got fouled the trip before that. No call, duh.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Team discipline (sp?)....
> 
> Pierce got a T because he got fouled the trip before that. No call, duh.


what did tony do?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef is on FIRE! 15 points on 6-8 shooting... damn, he just got his 3rd though.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

did you all see that lane violation call on walker.... these refs arent doing the best job


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP with back to back threes! Celts up 1... now 3.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

what an amazing buzzerbeating shot by tony!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Tony!!!


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

This is really killing me... I'm going to go to college in Boston just so I can watch these games.

PP - 4/5 from beyond the arc!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef and PP are shooting a combined 85% from three so far.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

pierce is taking very smart shots tonight 6-8 from the field, 4-5 for 3's. raef is 3-3 from behind the arc


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> what did tony do?


They wouldn't say...

The refs absolutely BLOW.

Away-field advantage for the Wizzards.


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

these refs are ridiculous


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker is playing very, very nicely.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

i can not believe how many bad calls the refs have made :no:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

If the Celts are a truly good team they will over come the refs and win the game because thats what good teams do.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

philly is gettin theyre *** kicked :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> philly is gettin theyre *** kicked :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


If the C's can pull it out they will go up 4 games over Philly :biggrin:


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

down 8 :curse: :curse:


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> down 8 :curse: :curse:


now down 10


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> now down 10




I think I will come back though... I hope so anyway.


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

uninspired basketball being played right now, we're lucky we held it to 9. Doc needs to put some umph in these guys right now, because they seem to be lacking energy tonight...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> I think I will come back though... I hope so anyway.


You think you will come back? lol.

I didn't know we had the whole team on bbb.net.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Only down 4 now. They need to keep it going though.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

only down 3 now, and listen to this crowd!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> You think you will come back? lol.
> 
> I didn't know we had the whole team on bbb.net.


Not the whole team, only myself and Reed.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Mark with his 5th, Raef back in.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Down to two. Come on C's!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I Love Banks.

Bing Bang Boom Banks.


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

is it just me, or is Al Jefferson getting raped under the basket?


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

banks is CRAZY


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's have commited 24 fouls but the Wiz have only commited 14? I don't think so.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TONY!!!!

Tie game, baby!


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

this it the craizest game!!!!!! up 2 after tony for 3 then a huge dunk!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

"The Kids ah doowin it!"


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

C's up two!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

"The lollypop kids" Yes!

Al Jefferson! Tony Allen! Marcus Banks!


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

The lollipop kids has to go under the Mike and Tommy thread for sure lol..

Big Al doing some work... 
Gotta love Marcus and Tony !

C's by 6 

PdP


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

marcussssssssssssss
al is big


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

128-110 philly LOSES


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Al the bench 

They should have let the Raef, Tony, Al, Marcus, and Paul lineup finsh the game.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah but theyre tired i bet


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Tie game, C's have the ball with three minutes to go.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

C's down 2 with 55 seconds left.


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

wizards up 2 with 1 min left, GO TIME


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

why the f did pierce take a 3?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef with a HUGE block!!!

C's still down two with 25 sec's left.


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

Richie Rich said:


> why the f did pierce take a 3?


because he was wide open and he's got a hot hand from there tonight


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

he had an open shot


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

28 seconds, down 2 we got the ball....this is it...


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

sorry it was a random heat of the moment response i cant see the game jus following on ESPN.com


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

And 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> 28 seconds, down 2 we got the ball....this is it...



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> And 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NO WAY WHO


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

we're up 1 w/ 21 seconds!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Up 1 with 20 sec's left. Make a stop C's!!!


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Richie Rich said:


> NO WAY WHO


Ricky!!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> Ricky!!



AHHH DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

we need a stop i think walker will stop em down low


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

steal by allen!!!!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> we need a stop i think walker will stop em down low



im shaking


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> steal by pierce!!!!



AHHHHHHHHH HELL YEA PAULEY


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Richie Rich said:


> AHHHHHHHHH HELL YEA PAULEY



or payton lol whihc one?


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Richie Rich said:


> AHHHHHHHHH HELL YEA PAULEY


sorry it was allen


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Steal by TA, going to the line for two.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

lol my bad man


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> sorry it was allen



lol itz all good
cmon tony nail'em


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Anima said:


> Steal by TA, going to the line for two.


 :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

alright we're up by 3 w/ 15.5 on the clock


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

He makes both, C's up 3 with 15 seconds left.

Don't let them make a three!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> alright we're up by 3 w/ 15.5 on the clock


.

:gbanana:


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

GP @ the line and he misses the 1st


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Gp Board Game Ova'


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

makes the 2nd we're up 4


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

we win!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

C's WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

Hell Yea C's Thats How We Do It

Great Win!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> we win!!!



WHAT A GAME 
WHAT A WIN
I LOVE IT
YAY
:gbanana:
:gbanana:
:gbanana:
:gbanana:


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

:cheers: to the W guys!


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

:cheers: :yes:

5-1 Home Stand.... Niiiiiiiiiice. When was the last time we could've said that ?

PdP


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!


down 10 goin' into the fourth, up and down the whole game - huge cotributions from everyone!!!!


I have no idea how we pulled out this game with how poorly it was officitated!!!! Honestly we were getting SCREWED by the refs all game.


Simly Greenmazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Like I said earlier, good teams over come refs and win the game. Tonight the C's did just that.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

42 to 12 FT's at one point. And we had more points in the paint. Tell me how's that possible? 

I love Marcus Banks. GIVE HIM MORE MINUTES.

I LOVE RICKY AND THE The LOLLYPOP KIDS.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

that game was nuts


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Please no. Let's not call them the lollypop kids, please? lol

I dont know whats worse, lollypop kids, or diaper dandys.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

I loved when the "Lollypop Kids" came in and done their stuff...
Check Big Al's stats !!!!!!

17 Mins
6-12 FG 50%
8 boards
1 block

:yes:

PdP


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Please no. Let's not call them the lollypop kids, please? lol
> 
> I dont know whats worse, lollypop kids, or diaper dandys.



THE LOLLYPOP KIDS!!!

Tommy said it. You go with it.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> THE LOLLYPOP KIDS!!!
> 
> Tommy said it. You go with it.


 Pshhh. 

Him and his lollypop kids, and falling in love with players. Early signs of Alzheimer's or somethin.. Crazy old man.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

hahahahahha


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Here's to the "Lolly Pop Kids" :cheers: 

If not for the last second buzzer beater by the Twolves we would have an 8 game win streak right now!
7 outta 8 is nothing to sneeze at :clap:


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Wow. Who would've thought there'd be 8 pages of posts on a game against the Wizards? The Celtics are back and fun to watch again. That was a total team effort. When players cooled off, others got hot. Fun stuff.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

We are now a force in the east for sure, i think the next time we play miami will tell us all about it, or some of the west powers.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Oh yah, also... what a game, erasing 4th qtr deficits like the days of old, and paul continues his strong play along with just about everyone on our team, what a joy to watch and follow. Fear the C's!


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I Love.....*

i....love.......the Lollypop Kids!!!


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

What really amazed me was reading Arenas and their coaching staff complaining about the officiating after the game. I couldn't believe it - what was the desrcepency 42 FT's to 17? And the Wizards are complaining about the officiating? puhleeze!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

banner17 said:


> What really amazed me was reading Arenas and their coaching staff complaining about the officiating after the game. I couldn't believe it - what was the desrcepency 42 FT's to 17? And the Wizards are complaining about the officiating? puhleeze!


Wow. We're starting to think like Tommy. The Wizards weren't arguing the officiating of the entire game, just that one play, where Arenas got fouled (hard). I'm sure they were pleased with the officiating as it did favor them for the whole game.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Premier said:


> Wow. We're starting to think like Tommy. The Wizards weren't arguing the officiating of the entire game, just that one play, where Arenas got fouled (hard). I'm sure they were pleased with the officiating as it did favor them for the whole game.



Well the refs screwed the Celtics all game and you didn't hear one complaint out of Doc in the end. I know the play they were referring too and yes Arenas got fouled, but so Banks also got creamed by Etan Thomas earlier in the quarter. Arenas argued that call, but Jordan made it seem like the calls were going against the Wiz the whole game.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Arenas got fouled?*

Which play are you talking about? The play where Arenas dropped the shoulder and initiated the contact and LaFrentz still rejected him clean and the ball went off Michael Ruffin's hands out of bounds?


----------

